# Existential Trap



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

Is it possible to fall for the illusion again? I feel like I've seen the truth and I'm not going to be able to ignore the things I thought and felt with DP. Everything seems insignificant and dull. I hope that when I recover, these thoughts won't continue to haunt me, and simply thinking about them won't bring me back to this dark place. Life used to be so innocent.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't worry, trust me on this one: Thinking this is an illusion is completely and utterly false. I thought so too. I went to dark places and at one point was writhing around on my bed, having a panic attack, crying and screaming from the inside out that nothing was real, but now I know that it was my mind creating an illusion - the illusion that everything is fake.

I can't tell you how to get out of this way of thinking, it has to be your own journey because nothing I say will change your mind like you can change your own mind, but I will say that it can be quick, it can be dramatic, and it can change your life. Integrate yourself into the world and don't focus on yourself. Forget about yourself and just do. Play and do things you love, go out and breathe in the fresh air, do something spontaneous or crazy - in fact the more radical, the more you shock your mind back into a normal relaxed state. So go do something you haven't done in a while or something you've never done that you've wanted to do and just do it!
Get out of your head, because existence doesn't become the trap, your mind creates the trap in which you are caged and it chooses which devices (thoughts) to torture you with.


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

Lionheart, I have to say that is some of the best advice I've received on this forum. I wrote that this morning and after that, I had a cousin drive me to a big city and we just explored. It was so god damn uncomfortable, I didn't have any focus or short term memory, but I forced myself to do it. Looking back on it, it was actually a lot of fun! When you said forget about yourself, I got a small epiphany. I've been so damn selfish with this. Thank you


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

No extential thoughts for atleast a week. Hope it doesn't come back


----------



## zhqhqn (Aug 15, 2005)

Luke_Mahoney said:


> Is it possible to fall for the illusion again? I feel like I've seen the truth and I'm not going to be able to ignore the things I thought and felt with DP. Everything seems insignificant and dull. I hope that when I recover, these thoughts won't continue to haunt me, and simply thinking about them won't bring me back to this dark place. Life used to be so innocent.


Talk about setting a trap for yourself -- real life is astonishing -- but it's not an illusion and it has value. The thoughts that you are having won't actually make any sense to you when you have recovered. Take it from someone who got better 6 years ago (and hasn't visited the forum since). Believe me, I thought I had "discovered" something too.

Like, I know someone who is afraid of birds because of something that happened when she was a kid, and she won't be in the same room as a feather without panicking. On the other hand, I would love to go right up to the biggest parrot and pet it right on the head, or have a hummingbird sit on my arm. When I look back at those thoughts, I can see that they might be interesting but are not scary and nothing I "discovered" removed value from my life. Me now and then is the same difference between me and the person with the bird phobia.

The existential thoughts don't cause the state of mind, they are just occur naturally in response to an altered state of consciousness that seems less real. You must allow them to be, they cannot hurt you, and once you realise this you will not be taken in by them anymore. You can't speed that process up by thinking about it or posting about them or reading about them. Follow LionHe❥rt's advice, though it likes like you already have!


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

This is hilarious to read what I was saying weeks ago haha


----------

